# What do you think?



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

I had some left over tinting film after doing my buddies audi so I figured i would give my goat some eyelids. Again, its just tint so it peels right off if I want it too, I did not paint them. I kinda like it, give the front a little meaner look. It looks more distinguished in person. What do you think?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

took a sec for me to spot it lol, not bad man. pretty good use for some left over tint.....ur side markers tinted?


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Yup. the side markers, and tails. I was thinkin about the fogs but decided not to. I might redo the eyelids down the road to make it a little more noticable but for right now I like it.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I like it, very subtle on a black car. Probably look goofy on my yellow goat.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

hmm yeah i think i got away with it cause its a black car. you could always get some tint and try, its only like 10 bucks or so.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't look bad. I honestly had to take a good look at it to see it was even done. I bet NJ will fail your inspection for it though. I hear they can be a PITA.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With the vinyl though you can pull it off just before the inspection and reinstall after words. 
Looks nice! :cheers


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah i can just peel it off if i need to. i think i might go with a darker tint on it and make the angle a little steeper so its more noticable


----------

